# sealing grout and ceramic tile



## Don Nicolasio

Hello everybody, 

I'm translating marketing literature for a floor restoration company and I find myself having to translate the word "seal" as a noun and verb many times.  Here is some text with an example of both: 

ex: Grout Co. cleans, treats and *seals *your porcelain / ceramic-tile-grout lines. We use this color *seal* to make grout lines waterproof, stain resistant and sanitary for many years.

my attempt:  Grout Co. limpia, trata, y _*cierre/lacra/sella/precinta*_* (a)* su líneas de porcelana/cerámico-losa-lechada.  Usamos el *cierre hermético/sello/precinto *de  color para impermeabilizar las líneas de lechada y hacerlas sanitarias y resistentes a las manchas por muchos años.* 

*Wordreference has many translations for seal and to seal and I'm not sure which sense of the word most accurately conveys the sealing of porcelain and ceramic tiles with grout.  

I appreciate any and all suggestions, even if it is off-topic (ie. grammatical mistake within the text I've provided or a better way to phrase something) 

Thank you!


----------



## Turang

Hola Don Nicolasio.
Yo lo traduciría así: Grout Co limpia, trata (esto no se a qué puede referirse) y sella las juntas entre baldosas de porcelana o cerámica. Usamos este sellador con color para impermeabilizar las juntas, y hacerlas higiénicas y resistentes a las manchas por muchos años.
Un saludo.


----------



## rodelu2

Turang's suggestion sounds good. I'd like to comment on* "lechada"* which is a correct name for "grout" at least in some areas of Latin América, but I understand it means *"whitewash"* in Spain so that might be the reason why Turang chose "junta". Just for the record, "whitewash" is called (in Uruguay) "encalado" "blanqueado" "pintura a la cal".
"Porcelana" means "china" as in "bone china" in Spanish and is not used for tiles; the only materials other than ceramic I can think of for tiles are natural stone and "gres" (quarry tile) which is also a type of ceramic.


----------



## Keyfas

Hi there! Estoy de acuerdo con Turang. Yo pondría "limpia, recupera y sella la lechada (se puede sustituir por las juntas, aunque yo creo que se está refiriendo al producto que está entre las juntas --> lechada) de la baldosa cerámica. Usamos este sellador coloreado para impermeabilizar las juntas (ahora sí pondría "las juntas", ya que aquí se refiere a sellar la junta en si y no la lechada), hacerlas higiénicas y resistentes a las manchas durante muchos años. Un saludo!

te dejo una pista para que tomes referencias: weber.com -->weber.color junta fina


----------



## Turang

Hola de nuevo.
En realidad lechada también es correcto en español de España, pero yo diría que en un contexto de construcción, y me había parecido (aunque no se si es correcto) que era un producto más de ámbito doméstico, por eso lo traduje por "juntas" (al menos en España no se habla de la lechada al referirse en el ámbito doméstico a las baldosas de la cocina o del baño, por ejemplo). Además, por lo que yo se, a los productos domésticos (y creo que también profesionales) para tapar las juntas entre baldosas y se les suele llamar tapajuntas (insisto en que hablo de España, en otros países hispanohablantes no lo se), y los que sirven para limpiarlas, limpiajuntas (o limpia juntas). Pongo aqui un enlace con un ejemplo de tapajuntas comercial http://www.yedesa.com/adhesivos-cementosos-y-tapajuntas.php#larcolor y un limpiajuntas http://www.comercialjorca.com/produ...eza-suelos/limpieza-juntas/limpia-juntas.html 

En cuanto a lo de las baldosas de cerámica, admito mi absoluta ignorancia en ese tema, me he limitado a traducir literalmente y me temo que he debido meter la pata, _mea culpa_ (gracias rodelu2 por corregirme).

Con respecto a la corrección de Keyfas sobre la traducción de "treats", estoy totalmente de cuerdo con ¿él/ella?, ya dije que no entendía a qué podía referirse eso, y definitivamente "recupera" suena mucho más lógico, y gracias también por corregirme en esto  
Un saludo.


----------



## Don Nicolasio

Primero, gracias a todos por contestar.

Turang, esa traduccion me ayuda mucho.  Asi que sellar es la mejor manera para traducir "to seal", bueno. 

Keyfas, tambien no estuve seguro sobre tratar como to treat.  recuperar no se si es perfecto.  como entiendo, to treat en este sentido es como dar proceso a algo, pero quizas recuperar tiene mas sentido que tratar.  

La traduccion de "grout" y "porcelain" es importante.  Este traduccion es por una empresa costaricense.  Asi que alguien puede comentar si es correcto "lechada" por grout y "porcelena" por porcelain en respeto de los baldosas porcelainas?  

Gracias otra vez


----------



## Don Nicolasio

Hola gente, 

Que les parece este:

Grout Co. limpia, recupera, y sella _*las juntas de lechada entre las baldosas cerámicas y porcelanas.*_ Usamos este sellador coloreado para impermeabilizar las juntas y hacerlas higenicas y resistentes a las manchas por muchos años.  

Esto suena?


----------



## Don Nicolasio

OK, otra preguntita.

"junta" refiere al espacio entre los baldosas, verdad?  y "lechada" seria el material especifico.  pero una pregunta original que tenia: como traduzco el nombre "seal".  si el verbo correcto es sellar, me imagino que "sello" sirve.  que les parece?


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

No, sello no es correcto. Debes usar "sellador."

Saludos


----------



## multilanguage

Hola, si el verbo es sellar, el nombre es sellado.
El sellado de las juntas se realizó correctamente...
Sello, en españa, es sólo el impuesto por correo postal que pegas en las cartas cuando las envías.

limpia, recupera, y sella _*las juntas con lechada entre las baldosas cerámicas y porcelanas.*_ 

yo utilizaría con lechada ya que es el material con el que se realiza el sellado de las juntas

de todas formas no me parece un término muy técnico, no soy experta en el tema y no se me ocurre aportar otra opción, pero tiene que haberla, lo siento


----------



## sergio11

multilanguage said:


> Hola, si el verbo es sellar, el nombre es sellado.
> El sellado de las juntas se realizó correctamente...
> Sello, en españa, es sólo el impuesto por correo postal que pegas en las cartas cuando las envías.
> 
> limpia, recupera, y sella _*las juntas con lechada entre las baldosas cerámicas y porcelanas.*_
> 
> yo utilizaría con lechada ya que es el material con el que se realiza el sellado de las juntas
> 
> de todas formas no me parece un término muy técnico, no soy experta en el tema y no se me ocurre aportar otra opción, pero tiene que haberla, lo siento


Sí, claro, en ese caso es "sellado," pero no vi que se hablara de eso en el texto original. La acción es el sellado, el material es el sellador. 

El sello es el "stamp," ya sea el "postage stamp," el "rubber stamp," o el "seal" de un documento. También puede significar la marca ("label") o marca registrada ("trademark"). 

Saludos


----------



## multilanguage

Totalmente de acuerdo, va a depender de cómo se plantee al final la frase pero tampoco vas a poner limpia, repara y sella las juntas con sellador, porque quedaría muy repetitivo.

Creo que lo más acertado sería, limpia, repara y sella las juntas de la porcelana....
o
limpia, repara y realiza el sellado de las juntas de la porcelana,

si además tiene que nombrar el material, sí utilizaría sellador en lugar de lechada porque es más técnico.

En cuanto al sello, además del postal, tienes razón que también está el sello de una compañía, aquí utilizamos más la palabra marca - marca registrada y sello es en un argot más coloquial o publicitario, el sello de identidad de esa empresa es la atención al cliente.


----------



## Don Nicolasio

graias gente otra vez por las respuestas.

bueno, de lo original he dejado la palabra "color", debe leer asi:

"Grout Co. cleans, treats and *color seals *your porcelain / ceramic-tile-grout lines. We use this *color seal* to make grout lines waterproof, stain resistant and sanitary for many years."

asi tengo ahora:

 *Grout Co. limpia, recupera, y realiza un sellado de color las juntas de las baldosas cerámicas y porcelanas.  Usamos este sellador coloreado para impermeabilizar las juntas y hacerlas higiénicas y resistentes a las manchas por muchos años.  *

suena o no suena?  multilanguage, me gusta su surgenica de "realizar un sellado" porque creo que va a funcionar mejor por añadir la idea de color.  pero seria asi un sellado de color o un sellado coloreado/colorado?


----------



## rodelu2

I must insist about the use of "porcelana" which is totally wrong when applied to tiles, the word is a transliteration of "porcellain', but the meaning is entirely different in the two languages. *Porcelana* ("china" in English) is a material used for expensive tableware and pottery, NOT for tiles; *"porcellain"* in tiles refers to a glaze fired on a ceramic substrate which provides a shiny, vitreous, colored layer. The nearest thing I can think of in Spanish is "esmaltadas"; the same words: *porcellain *and* esmaltado* apply to the vitreous finish used on kitchen metal pots and pans, the kind that spalls when you drop the pan or hit it with something.


----------



## multilanguage

*Grout Co. limpia, recupera, y realiza un sellado (de color) en las juntas de las baldosas cerámicas y porcelánicas. Usamos este sellador coloreado para impermeabilizar las juntas y hacerlas higiénicas y resistentes a las manchas durante muchos años. *

Te he puesto, (de color), entre paréntesis porque no es sólo un sellado estético que vaya a dar color, sino que vas a aportar una carga de material entre las juntas, yo no lo pondría ahí, ya lo dices más adelante cuando hablas del sellador coloreado... 
Yo, de porcelana no entiendo, rodelu2 puede tener razón en lo que dice, yo ahí no puedo entrar, yo sé que existe la cerámica gres y la cerámica porcelánica (ésta última es más resistente y dura que la cerámica normal), lo siento pero mi conocimiento en esto es muy básico. Si la porcelánica es una clase de cerámica, no lo tendrías correcto ya que estarías equiparando una generalidad, cerámica con una clase en concreto de cerámica, la porcelánica.

Espero te ayude.


----------



## Don Nicolasio

gracias a todos!!!


----------

